# College students with saltwater tanks?



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello. I am in college and I am trying to meet other college kids who also have a saltwater tank with them! Let me know what type of tank you have etc.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be purchasing my first saltwater tank this holiday season (hoping for some discounts). It will be a Oceanic BioCube 29 HQI

MetalArm3


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> I will be purchasing my first saltwater tank this holiday season (hoping for some discounts). It will be a Oceanic BioCube 29 HQI
> 
> MetalArm3


Very nice. I am thinking of trying to maybe make a 29 g out of acrylic over the summer. The bio cubes look really nice though. Do you know what type of tank youll be making?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> Very nice. I am thinking of trying to maybe make a 29 g out of acrylic over the summer. The bio cubes look really nice though. Do you know what type of tank youll be making?


Yes, I am going to make it a reef tank. I have done extensive research and have compiled a build list. If your interested I will post it. How long have you been running saltwater tanks?


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Yes, I am going to make it a reef tank. I have done extensive research and have compiled a build list. If your interested I will post it. How long have you been running saltwater tanks?


Very nice. I don't actually have a saltwater tank. Since I am residing in an apartment for half of the year, I think it would be too trick to try and move a reef tank home and back up. I am waiting for my piranha to outgrow my freshwater tank, and then I will start a FOWLR tank. Im thinking of adding 2 clownfish.


----------



## slkb (Oct 18, 2011)

Heya, my first saltwater will be either a 90, or 125 pre drilled. I've read in multiple books its easier to start off with large tanks as there is more room for error. and in the long run most people end up upgrading their tanks to larger sizes anyway. i plan on stocking mine with 2 clowns, 2 cardinalfish, 2 bannerfish, some type of blenny, and a flame angel. have no clue on filtration, lights, etc. i've just mostly read about the fish and their compatibility. Should be fun as hell to start it out though.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

slkb said:


> Heya, my first saltwater will be either a 90, or 125 pre drilled. I've read in multiple books its easier to start off with large tanks as there is more room for error. and in the long run most people end up upgrading their tanks to larger sizes anyway. i plan on stocking mine with 2 clowns, 2 cardinalfish, 2 bannerfish, some type of blenny, and a flame angel. have no clue on filtration, lights, etc. i've just mostly read about the fish and their compatibility. Should be fun as hell to start it out though.


It is fun, but make sure you read up on all the necessary components of your tank before diving in and adding them all at once.


----------



## slkb (Oct 18, 2011)

of course. from what i know from reading and talking to people at pet stores, i need a good wet/dry filter, a good heater, a protein skimmer, and good lights. To set up the tank, mix the saltwater and let it dissolve for a day or two, check my parameters, then add live sand and rock, let that cycle for a month or two, then quarantine and acclimate the fish for 2-4 weeks at a time.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

slkb said:


> of course. from what i know from reading and talking to people at pet stores, i need a good wet/dry filter, a good heater, a protein skimmer, and good lights. To set up the tank, mix the saltwater and let it dissolve for a day or two, check my parameters, then add live sand and rock, let that cycle for a month or two, then quarantine and acclimate the fish for 2-4 weeks at a time.


That all depends are you having a coral reef setup or FOWLR?


----------



## slkb (Oct 18, 2011)

FOWLR to begin with, maybe later on add an anemone or something



SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> That all depends are you having a coral reef setup or FOWLR?


----------

